#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Abnormal Situation Management Design Guidance Effective Operator Display design

## s@ndy

Hi !



Can anyone in the Forum share ASM Design Guidance for Effective Operator Display Design and Effective Alarm Management Practices


Many thanks,See More: Abnormal Situation Management Design Guidance Effective Operator Display design

----------


## aseptman

yes that would be great

----------


## amshah

If some have in addition to above ASM guidlines for Alram Mnagement, please share

----------

